# Green Day Singer jumps in crowd to fight



## chaztrip (Jul 23, 2008)

[liveleak]7d3_1197703951[/liveleak]


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty hardcore. I'd like to see someone pull that with Pete Steele.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 23, 2008)

Caring for your audience: FAIL!


----------



## b3n (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Mattayus (Jul 23, 2008)

what did the guy do to deserve having a midget jump on him?


----------



## Groff (Jul 23, 2008)

Randy said:


> Pretty hardcore. I'd like to see someone pull that with Pete Steele.



Or Henry Rollins


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 23, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Or Henry Rollins




Rollins could just yell and I would be scared.....


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 23, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> Rollins could just yell and I would be scared.....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 23, 2008)

I wonder what got him so pissed off?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 23, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Or Henry Rollins



Or Petrucci. He wouldn't even need to leave the stage, he'd just stare at you, and you'd evaporate.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 23, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Or Petrucci. He wouldn't even need to leave the stage, he'd just stare at you, and you'd evaporate.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Or Petrucci. He wouldn't even need to leave the stage, he'd just stare at you, and you'd evaporate.



Or Josh Homme. He would whine and yell at him from the stage like a sissy little girl, until security escorted the nogoodnick out.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 23, 2008)

Randy said:


> Or Josh Homme. He would whine and yell at him from the stage like a sissy little girl, until security escorted the nogoodnick out.



 He has minions.

The Green Day lad is too short to have minions though...


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 23, 2008)

Randy said:


> Pretty hardcore. I'd like to see someone pull that with Pete Steele.


I'd like to see someone pull that with Pig Champion (from Poison Idea)


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2008)

if he jumped in to kick some limbswinging hardcore dancers ass iv just gained a point of respect for him. which puts him at 1 point of respect


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 23, 2008)

The dude from Dillinger Escape Plan probably would have shit in a bag and thrown it at him...and THEN jumped on him.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Jeremy Turner from Origin or George "Corpsegrinder" Fisher would be the two guys I wouldn't want coming off stage at me!


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 24, 2008)

hey, everyone talks shit when we see guys talking shit from stage "come here little shit" etc, and then complains that they know whoever is on stage is safe, security wont let em on stage. Small or not, At least he has the balls to just go for it.

Props to him in my book


----------



## halsinden (Jul 24, 2008)

Randy said:


> Pretty hardcore. I'd like to see someone pull that with Pete Steele.



dude, pete steele then:







or pete steele now:






which i think i think is more of a pete aluminium. yes, i know, the gradual death of one of my idols...

H


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, dude... that's... sad...?


----------



## metaljohn (Jul 24, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWa2co2qrsE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWa2co2qrsE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Song didn't even stop.

Post more!

edit: aw didn't work....YouTube - Himsa - Scars In The Landscape (Pettibone fight)


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 24, 2008)

halsinden said:


> dude, pete steele then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm absolutely *shocked*...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

Man GL is one dude I'd never want attacking me, same with JP, those guys are huge.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jul 25, 2008)

Great, now those stupid little shits who think he's god will now think he's a "badass" too, cause he can jump on someone with hundreds of fans and security guards protecting him.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 25, 2008)

halsinden said:


> dude, pete steele then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to mention this too, Pete's let himself go quite a bit 


Uber Mega said:


> The dude from Dillinger Escape Plan probably would have shit in a bag and thrown it at him...and THEN jumped on him.


That guy can fuck off


----------



## Lethe (Nov 14, 2009)

Rachmaninoff said:


> I'd like to see someone pull that with Pig Champion (from Poison Idea)



Way to castrate the Iceman.


----------



## MFB (Nov 14, 2009)

Way to bump an old topic?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 14, 2009)

How did this thread get bumped?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Not seen this thread before so I'll comment anyway.



Groff said:


> Or Henry Rollins


 
I've seen a vid where someone fucked with Rollins. He destroyed them.



halsinden said:


> dude, pete steele then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not heard of this guy before, but thats depressing.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2009)

It takes a brave, mascara wearing man to jump into a sea of supporters and fight a drunk man.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, nice bump... But it was kinda good because this was pretty funny
But this:


halsinden said:


> dude, pete steele then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is REALLY depressing... Fuck man, didn't know he was that bad... Drugs can really fuck somebody up...


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 14, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Wow, nice bump... But it was kinda good because this was pretty funny
> But this:
> 
> 
> is REALLY depressing... Fuck man, didn't know he was that bad... Drugs can really fuck somebody up...



This thread was a rude reminder to never google peter steele with safe search off. Theres pictures of him with his hans on his wood, and I'm not talking about a bass.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 14, 2009)

it would have been sweet if green day guy got his ass handed to him


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 14, 2009)

Rachmaninoff said:


> I'd like to see someone pull that with Pig Champion (from Poison Idea)


 Tom Pig is dead, which is fine. He was a real dick.


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 15, 2009)

halsinden said:


>



I'm slightly more concerned by the website pasted all over this picture. Isn't Liz Vicious a redheaded "goth" porn star?

Goddammit! We're trying to talk guitars and all I fucking know about is porn! Again!


----------



## f2f4 (Nov 16, 2009)

Uber Mega said:


> The dude from Dillinger Escape Plan probably would have shit in a bag and thrown it at him...and THEN jumped on him.


 
for real


----------



## leandroab (Nov 16, 2009)

Rogueleader said:


> This thread was a rude reminder to never google peter steele with safe search off. Theres pictures of him with his hans on his wood, and I'm not talking about a bass.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

I didn't remember about it the first time...


BAD mistake!


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 16, 2009)

GG ALLIN.....eeeeeesh


----------



## kazzie (Nov 16, 2009)

Just close your eyes.

The pitch of the crowd is similar to the one heard at a Jonas Brothers' concert.

...
Not that I would know..


----------



## Piro (Nov 16, 2009)

Henry Rollins is the scary one, just because of how intense he is...


----------



## rrockpowell (Nov 16, 2009)

Or Petrucci. He wouldn't even need to leave the stage, he'd just stare at you, and you'd evaporate.

Or he would flick his selector switch and go into killzone mode........and people just die.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Or Petrucci. He wouldn't even need to leave the stage, he'd just stare at you, and you'd evaporate.



LMAO!!!!! Oh my god that was too funny. You're getting repped for that dude lol. How do i do that again? Also can i use this in my sig?


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd love to see someone do that to Ross Dolan


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd fight Chris Broderick


----------



## leandroab (Nov 17, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> I'd fight Chris Broderick


----------



## drmosh (Nov 17, 2009)

or Jon Vesano, the old Nile bassist. The guy is HUGE.


----------



## Auyard (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh yea Jon Vesano could probably wreck somebody with minimal effort.

Damn, Rollins punches like a sledgehammer.


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2009)

Nile had a bassist?  I've always seen them as Dallas, Karl, and whoever is one drums since well, they go through drummers like a revolving door


----------



## Nats (Nov 17, 2009)

i'd be afraid that if billy joe came to fight me that he'd head bang with his mouth wide open and swallow me whole


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a Chuck Norris thing now?


----------



## Auyard (Nov 17, 2009)

MFB said:


> Nile had a bassist?  I've always seen them as Dallas, Karl, and whoever is one drums since well, they go through drummers like a revolving door



Yep, him and Chief Spires. The rest really only lasted a few tours.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 22, 2009)

Groff said:


> Or Henry Rollins



*Drakkar imagines being in a crowd and seeing Henry Rollins about to land on him* Oh dear....my pants just got tighter....


But seriously..some of you guys need to stop being wimps. I wish a motherfucker would jump from a stage on me, I don't care who they are. If I'm going to the hospital I ain't going alone. That show would seriously end early that night. Then again I wouldn't do anything to merit someone trying to kick my ass. Personally I'd love to be there when Kerry King feels the need to "wreck shit". I'd love to have the opportunity to stomp 20+ years worth of bullshit outta him.


----------

